# Teaching > General Teaching >  Narrative theory

## Sporn

Hello. This year I have to write a course work connected to narration. The problem is that while I find information online in wikipedia articles and similar places, but I need to base what I write with respectable sourses by authors. 
Could anyone recommend me as many places like articles by respectable people (scientist) or books which would contain the fallowing information : narrative point of view, time and voice.

----------


## Calidore

It's true that Wikipedia article themselves can be dicey, but they often have good reference links at the bottom.

----------


## bounty

sporn, are you a college student? if so, you have access to the academic databases through your library website and it most assuredly will have an English component to it. once you get there, you'll be able to search for the more specific terms you are looking for.

----------


## Sporn

Well I tried reading references for Wiki article. That is where I got part of my information from. But when it comes to the types of narration, the info is taken from book "The narrator" which is in Arabic (probably). My greatest problem is that when I present my paper I have to write where info is taken from quite accurately (X author, book Y, Chapter Z etc) and it has to be a respectable choise.

I am university student, not college one. I tried searching that academic database, but I failed to find info I needed. I found about stuff related to literature that I don't need, but had 0 luck with this specific part.

So, can anyone help me to find respectable sources like scientific articles, books...?

----------


## Dreamwoven

What discipline are you in? Or more to the point, what discipline is the examiner who set the essay question in?

You need internet access to the University library, with a password.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I don't even know which continent or country you live in, so its kind of hard for me to help you.

----------


## Danik 2016

This link may be helpfull. 
https://books.google.com.br/books?id...0novel&f=false
There you have some basic definitions and additional references. 
Also I suggest that you ask your professor/lecturer/examiner for bibliography for your paper. He knows best which books you will be able to find in the library of your university.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Thanks for the link and references!

----------

